

Braid (video game) - MikeCapone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_(video_game)

======
vessenes
Braid was one of the best games of the last ten years for me. I thought of it
immediately when Ebert was saying 'games can't be art.'

I would guess that Braid is less evocative for those who didn't grow up with
2d platformers, though. The game persistently pulled out all the skills I
honed playing Super Mario Brothers on the nintendo, crumpled them up, and gave
them back to me as pterodactyl origami. I loved it. I imagine if you had
little 2d platforming experience, you'd be missing something from the
experience.

